# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Was könnte als nächstes folgen?



## Darkmoon76 (30. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Was könnte als nächstes folgen?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Was könnte als nächstes folgen?*


----------



## Batze (30. Dezember 2019)

Mich würde sehr interessieren wie es mit Rey weitergeht. Schafft sie es zum Großmeister der Jedi? Kommen die Sith wieder, also ist da noch was übrig geblieben, usw.


----------



## Kashban (30. Dezember 2019)

*Mary Sues entwickeln sich nicht weiter.*



Batze schrieb:


> Mich würde sehr interessieren wie es mit Rey weitergeht. Schafft sie es zum Großmeister der Jedi? Kommen die Sith wieder, also ist da noch was übrig geblieben, usw.



Wie soll es denn da weitergehen? Sie ist eine Mary Sue, Omnipotent, so gut wie unfehlbar, jeder Charakter im Film mag sie und vertraut ihr ohne Grund, und sie bekommt alle Fähigkeiten ohne wirklich etwas dafür tun zu müssen. In Star Wars 9 bekommt sie gottgleiche Fähigkeiten (tödliche Wunden heilen, Raumschiffe am Abflug hindern, Machtblitze aufhalten, die eine ganze Flotte lahmgelegt haben, Jedimeister problemlos besiegen usw.). 

Kleine Nachtlektüre: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Sue

Aus demselben Grund ist auch Captain Marvel sterbenslangweilig.


----------



## MrNerdIG (30. Dezember 2019)

Kashban schrieb:


> Wie soll es denn da weitergehen? Sie ist eine Mary Sue, Omnipotent, so gut wie unfehlbar, jeder Charakter im Film mag sie und vertraut ihr ohne Grund, und sie bekommt alle Fähigkeiten ohne wirklich etwas dafür tun zu müssen. In Star Wars 9 bekommt sie gottgleiche Fähigkeiten (tödliche Wunden heilen, Raumschiffe am Abflug hindern, Machtblitze aufhalten, die eine ganze Flotte lahmgelegt haben, Jedimeister problemlos besiegen usw.).
> 
> Kleine Nachtlektüre: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Sue
> 
> Aus demselben Grund ist auch Captain Marvel sterbenslangweilig.




Da bin Ich absolut deiner Meinung, seitdem Disney Star Wars besitzt, geht das Franshise den Bach runter.
Episode 7 war ein Abklatscht von Episode 4, Episode 8...naja lass uns alle diesen teil vergessen  und Episode 9...zu vorhersehbar. Viele Sachen aus dem ehemaligen EU entnommen (wie bereits bei der Figur Ben Solo bzw. im EU Jacen Solo). Snoke...groß angepriesen und zu einem Nichts verkommen lassen, weil Johnson mit EP8...mist wieder an diesen Film erinnert, so einen Schwachsinn gebaut hat 

Die sollten Star Wars als Kinoformat ruhen lassen und als TV/Streaming Serie fortführen, The Mandalorian ist wahrlich unterhaltsam und gut geworden (wobei ich da hoffe, das die das große Rätsel um Yodas Species nie lüften, was George Lucas immer sagte).

Allein mit Solo - A Star Wars Story hat Disney mitansehen müssen, wie die Ausschlachtung des Franshise enden kann und lernt nichts drauß.

Schön und gut das Revan und Co. nun Kanon sind, aber bitte, oh heilige Midichlorianer schützet The Old Republik vor Disney und deren Drecksfingern ! Disney schafft es noch, die geilste Ära im Star Wars Franshise zu versauen


----------



## Batze (30. Dezember 2019)

Mag sein und hier habt da eventuell nicht unrecht in der eigenen Sache. 
Aber mich würde das interessieren, weil ich es eben nicht so dramatisch eng sehe. Für mich ist das einfach nur eine tolle Erzählung. Wieso muss man alles so ernst nehmen? Starwars ist für mich einfach nur Kino und Popcorn. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hintergründe okey, aber ich möchte einfach nur gut unterhalten werden. Will ich mehr kann ich auch das ganze in Büchern lesen. Kino ist für mich einfach nur eben Popcorn. Für was anderes gehe ich schon längst nicht mehr ins Kino. Wer jetzt Starwars als Drama sehen will, Oh Manno, dann lest wie gesagt die Bücher und geht gar nicht mehr ins Kino.
Damals , die Original Starwars, keiner von uns ist da wegen Story groß ins Kino gegangen (ja viele von euch kennen es gar nicht Original, weil viel zu Jung und ihr wisst gar nicht was es damals war, ätsch ). Ja wir wollten auch wissen wie es weitergeht, auch nach dem "Ich bin dein Vater". Aber das was hier teils Philosophiert wird ist doch Hanebüchen. Teil 3 (VI mit das schlechteste überhaupt)war mit Vollkommener Mumpitz. Selbst die damaligen 3 Original Folgen waren voll von logischen Fehlern. Also bitte mal ganz ruhig. Damals war es Top Popcorn Kino, jetzt soll es auf einmal alles anders sein, psychologisch.
Also ich bitte euch.


----------



## troduss (31. Dezember 2019)

Für MICH gibt es nur die LUKE Skywalker Saga!
Basta.


----------



## Javata (31. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Mag sein und hier habt da eventuell nicht unrecht in der eigenen Sache.
> Aber mich würde das interessieren, weil ich es eben nicht so dramatisch eng sehe. Für mich ist das einfach nur eine tolle Erzählung. Wieso muss man alles so ernst nehmen? Starwars ist für mich einfach nur Kino und Popcorn. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hintergründe okey, aber ich möchte einfach nur gut unterhalten werden. Will ich mehr kann ich auch das ganze in Büchern lesen. Kino ist für mich einfach nur eben Popcorn. Für was anderes gehe ich schon längst nicht mehr ins Kino. Wer jetzt Starwars als Drama sehen will, Oh Manno, dann lest wie gesagt die Bücher und geht gar nicht mehr ins Kino.
> Damals , die Original Starwars, keiner von uns ist da wegen Story groß ins Kino gegangen (ja viele von euch kennen es gar nicht Original, weil viel zu Jung und ihr wisst gar nicht was es damals war, ätsch ). Ja wir wollten auch wissen wie es weitergeht, auch nach dem "Ich bin dein Vater". Aber das was hier teils Philosophiert wird ist doch Hanebüchen. Teil 3 (VI mit das schlechteste überhaupt)war mit Vollkommener Mumpitz. Selbst die damaligen 3 Original Folgen waren voll von logischen Fehlern. Also bitte mal ganz ruhig. Damals war es Top Popcorn Kino, jetzt soll es auf einmal alles anders sein, psychologisch.
> Also ich bitte euch.



Ich würde mich auch über eine Fortsetzung mit Rey freuen.
Und als Gamer würde ich auch nicht nein zu einer Art "Knights of the New Republic" sagen. Da muss man nicht unbedingt Rey spielen natürlich, aber man könnte die Handlung weiter führen und später ggf neue Filme dran hängen. Ich weiß nicht mehr in welchem, aber in einem Jedi Knight (oder Academy) kam ja auch Luke vor, wenn auch nur in kleiner Nebenrolle.

Auf jeden Fall wird es langsam mal Zeit, dass es wieder ein waschechtes RPG mit Star-Wars Thema gibt. Kann mir doch keiner erzählen das ein Witcher 3, Mass Effect oder wegen mir auch ElderScrolls mit Lichtschwertern nicht weggehen würde wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

troduss schrieb:


> Für MICH gibt es nur die LUKE *Skywalker* Saga!
> Basta.



Hast du den Film schon gesehen? Wenn nicht hier das was sie zum Ende sagt...


Spoiler



Sie schaut in den Himmel, sieht Luke und Leia und sagt, nachdem sie gefragt wurde wie sie nun wirklich heißt, *Rey Skywalker*. Sie ist also eine Skywalker. Also gehört sie zur Skywalker Familie .


----------



## Frullo (31. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Hast du den Film schon gesehen? Wenn nicht hier das was sie zum Ende sagt...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Das nennt sich Usurpation...


----------



## LostViking (31. Dezember 2019)

Episode 9 hat die Original Trilogie und die Prequels überflüssig gemacht. 

- Anakin* hat den Imperator gar nicht getötet und das Imperium nicht besiegt.
- Anakin ist für nichts und wieder nichts zu Darth Vader geworden, denn scheinbar können Jedi jetzt doch Macht "Heilung" und "Wiederbelebung". 

Die Sequels sind die einzig waren Star Wars Filme! 

*Anm. d. Red. _In einer früheren Version des Kommentars hieß es Luke habe den Imperator gar nicht getötet. Ein Leser wies uns darauf hin das es Anakin war welcher den Imperator gar nicht tötete._


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> - Luke hat den Imperator gar nicht getötet und das Imperium nicht besiegt.
> -


Hat er ja auch nicht. Es war Anakin. Luke hat in der Ecke gekauert um um Hilfe gebettelt. Manno kennst du ersten 3 Original Teile nicht.


----------



## LostViking (31. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Hat er ja auch nicht. Es war Anakin. Luke hat in der Ecke gekauert um um Hilfe gebettelt. Manno kennst du ersten 3 Original Teile nicht.



Kennen schon, aber schon etwas her seit dem letzten mal, ouh man. Setzen, sechs!


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Kennen schon, aber schon etwas her seit dem letzten mal, ouh man. Setzen, sechs!



Weil es so lange her ist und du es berichtigt hast gibt es nur eine gute 4- hehehe.  Die Macht noch lange du brauchst um sie zu kontrollieren. 
Nachsitzen musst du aber trotzdem. So ein Fehler darf nicht passieren. Sitzt mein junger Padawan.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> ...Wieso muss man alles so ernst nehmen? Starwars ist für mich einfach nur Kino und Popcorn. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hintergründe okey, aber ich möchte einfach nur gut unterhalten werden. Will ich mehr kann ich auch das ganze in Büchern lesen. Kino ist für mich einfach nur eben Popcorn. Für was anderes gehe ich schon längst nicht mehr ins Kino. Wer jetzt Starwars als Drama sehen will, Oh Manno, dann lest wie gesagt die Bücher und geht gar nicht mehr ins Kino.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz wieso gerade die Leute, für die Star Wars sehr wichtig ist, aufhören müssen die Filme zu schauen, weil sie mehr und besseres wollen?
Es sollte gerade umgekehrt sein - da für dich ja Kino nur "Popcorn" ist, kannst du ja auch jeden anderen Film anschauen, von A wie Asterix bis Z wie Zorro.
Die Star Wars Fans haben im Gegensatz zu dir, ja nur einige wenige Quellen.

Ach und vorhin in den Himmel geschaut und Marlon Brando vor mich hingemurmelt - ich gehöre jetzt zum Brando Clan.


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz wieso gerade die Leute, für die Star Wars sehr wichtig ist, aufhören müssen die Filme zu schauen, weil sie mehr und besseres wollen?
> Es sollte gerade umgekehrt sein - da für dich ja Kino nur "Popcorn" ist, kannst du ja auch jeden anderen Film anschauen, von A wie Asterix bis Z wie Zorro.
> Die Star Wars Fans haben im Gegensatz zu dir, ja nur einige wenige Quellen.
> 
> Ach und vorhin in den Himmel geschaut und Marlon Brando vor mich hingemurmelt - ich gehöre jetzt zum Brando Clan.



Asterix war der erste Film in meinen Leben wo ich im Kino war. Mit Pappi und meinen 3 Schwestern. Also sage bitte nichts über Asterix, sonst gibt es haue. 
Und das ist jetzt mehr als 45 Jahre her, denke ich mal. Weiß gar nicht mehr wann das war, aber war echt mein erster Kinofilm. Ich weiß noch wo und das meine Schwestern mit waren und mit Pappi, aber mehr auch nicht. Braunschweig im Universum Kino.


----------



## Kashban (20. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Mag sein und hier habt da eventuell nicht unrecht in der eigenen Sache.
> Aber mich würde das interessieren, weil ich es eben nicht so dramatisch eng sehe. Für mich ist das einfach nur eine tolle Erzählung. Wieso muss man alles so ernst nehmen? Starwars ist für mich einfach nur Kino und Popcorn. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hintergründe okey, aber ich möchte einfach nur gut unterhalten werden. Will ich mehr kann ich auch das ganze in Büchern lesen. Kino ist für mich einfach nur eben Popcorn. Für was anderes gehe ich schon längst nicht mehr ins Kino. Wer jetzt Starwars als Drama sehen will, Oh Manno, dann lest wie gesagt die Bücher und geht gar nicht mehr ins Kino.
> Damals , die Original Starwars, keiner von uns ist da wegen Story groß ins Kino gegangen (ja viele von euch kennen es gar nicht Original, weil viel zu Jung und ihr wisst gar nicht was es damals war, ätsch ). Ja wir wollten auch wissen wie es weitergeht, auch nach dem "Ich bin dein Vater". Aber das was hier teils Philosophiert wird ist doch Hanebüchen. Teil 3 (VI mit das schlechteste überhaupt)war mit Vollkommener Mumpitz. Selbst die damaligen 3 Original Folgen waren voll von logischen Fehlern. Also bitte mal ganz ruhig. Damals war es Top Popcorn Kino, jetzt soll es auf einmal alles anders sein, psychologisch.
> Also ich bitte euch.



Nein, so schlimm wie in Ep 8 war es selbst in den Prequels nicht. Da gab es keine halbstündige Nebenhandlung, die vollkommen überflüssig war und sie haben sich im Großen und Ganzen an die Gegebenheiten des Star Wars-Universums gehalten. 

Und ja: Ich kenne die Originale noch aus dem Kino


----------



## Kashban (20. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Hat er ja auch nicht. Es war Anakin. Luke hat in der Ecke gekauert um um Hilfe gebettelt. Manno kennst du ersten 3 Original Teile nicht.



Das klingt so, als wäre Luke in dem Moment eine Memme gewesen. War er nicht. Er hatte nur den Machtblitzen des Imperators nichts entgegenzusetzen, weil er sein Lichtschwert weggeworfen hatte, um sich klar gegen die dunkle Seite zu positionieren (und seinen Vater nicht im Hass zu töten, was dem Imperator zugearbeitet hätte). 

Und indirekt war Luke daher doch für den Tod des Imperators verantwortlich, denn sein Leiden und seine Entscheidung, seinen Vater zu verschonen haben bei dem den Schalter umgelegt und ihn dazu veranlasst, den Imperator zu töten.

Alles nachvollziehbar und dem Charakter entsprechend. Was man von den neuen Filmen nicht behaupten kann, wenn man überhaupt von Charakteren sprechen kann. Für mich sind die meisten nur Abziehbilder und Archetypen, keine eigenständigen Charaktere.

Wenn Ep 8 der letzte Sargnagel für das Star Wars Franchise war, hat Ep 9. die Grube endgültig zugeschüttet. Palpatine wieder auferstehen zu lassen... Was für ein hanebüchener Unsinn.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Wenn Ep 8 der letzte Sargnagel für das Star Wars Franchise war, hat Ep 9. die Grube endgültig zugeschüttet. Palpatine wieder auferstehen zu lassen... Was für ein hanebüchener Unsinn.



jaaa, was sich Disney da wieder ausdenkt, schlimm ...
https://www.jedipedia.net/wiki/Das_Dunkle_Imperium_I

oh moment, Erschienen 1991

Also wie immer, mehr Mimimi von toxischen Typen die Lernresistent sind und behaupten dass Rey eine Mary Sue sei, was halt Gelogen ist und die Szenen garantiert abgefeiert hätten, hätte sie einen Penis und dann rumjammern wenn man ihnen das an den Kopf wirf, anstatt zu erklären warum sie dann nur die Szenen von Übermächtigen Typen abfeiern bzw. das Kritisierte aber bei Typen auf einmal kein Problem ist

Man könnte meinen man liest Shitty Star Wars Post


----------



## Frullo (20. Januar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> jaaa, was sich Disney da wieder ausdenkt, schlimm ...
> https://www.jedipedia.net/wiki/Das_Dunkle_Imperium_I
> 
> oh moment, Erschienen 1991



EU, daher: Irrelevant - interessiert ein paar Hartgesottene. Dein üblicher Schrott.



Enisra schrieb:


> Also wie immer, mehr Mimimi von toxischen Typen die Lernresistent sind und behaupten dass Rey eine Mary Sue sei, was halt Gelogen ist...



Rey IST eine Mary Sue: FAKT. Wird nicht verhandelt und nicht (mehr) diskutiert. GELOGEN ist, dass sie keine Mary Sue ist.



Enisra schrieb:


> ...und die Szenen garantiert abgefeiert hätten, hätte sie einen Penis...



Noch mehr LÜGEN und Ad Hominem-Attacken plus der üblichen Frauenhass-Unterstellung. Durch nichts belegt, Diskussionstöter par Excellence. 



Enisra schrieb:


> und dann rumjammern wenn man ihnen das an den Kopf wirf, anstatt zu erklären warum sie dann nur die Szenen von Übermächtigen Typen abfeiern bzw. das Kritisierte aber bei Typen auf einmal kein Problem ist



Man hat Dir die Unterschiede so oft erklärt, man könnte damit die Klagemauer zupflastern. Nur ist bei Dir dieser INPUT-Kanal seit jeher geschlossen...



Enisra schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen man liest Shitty Star Wars Post



Dann lies es nicht. Oder ignoriere es einfach. Erspare der Welt endlich Deinen HATESPEECH. Dabei gewinnt jeder, sogar Du...


----------



## Kashban (7. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> jaaa, was sich Disney da wieder ausdenkt, schlimm ...
> https://www.jedipedia.net/wiki/Das_Dunkle_Imperium_I
> 
> oh moment, Erschienen 1991
> ...



Hahahahahaaa.... Mehr fällt Dir dazu nicht ein als wieder dieses unsägliche und völlig abstruse Männerbashing vom Stapel zu lassen? 

Klar, was willst Du ohne Argumente auch anderes machen.

Dass Rey alle Merkmale einer Mary Sue hat, ist für jeden halbwegs denkfähigen Menschen sonnenklar. Es gibt Kriterien für diese Typisierung und die erfüllt sie alle:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Sue

Es gibt auch männliche Entsprechungen, z.B. Wesley Crusher bei Star Trek: Next Generation


----------



## ribald (7. Februar 2020)

..........


----------

